# Ice Chest Radio



## El PescadoLoco (Jun 27, 2008)

:texasflag I built an ice chest marine radio for floating on the river. I have used it in the boat a few times and worked great. Looking to build another with some improvments and also looking for ideas. 
Thanks for any ideas.


----------



## pepo211 (May 1, 2007)

Man I built one a few years back for floatin the river. You need to go to a store that sells those electric scooters for seniors and get the battery. I think I paid $60 bucks for mine and it is only like 8lbs lasts ALL DAY!!!


----------



## GulfCoast02 (Feb 29, 2008)

My buddy built one a few years ago, I'm not sure how he did it but it had Solar Panels on top so while out in the sun it was steadily charging all day!


----------



## slowrey (Dec 7, 2007)

couple buddies just built some ice chest a/c units for the tent ....get one of those and you will have all your river essentials


----------



## MattK (Feb 9, 2006)

Any pics?


----------



## sushiman2000 (Oct 30, 2007)

I love my ego waterproof case for mp3 players. It works awesome and is plenty loud. Plus their is no need for hardwired installations.

http://www.lovemyego.com/ego.htm


----------



## bahamabart (Mar 24, 2009)

You should go CD-less to reduce chances of failure from moisture. For the ultimate in Ice chest radios got to RadioRaft.com. They sell and lease. Happy toobing!


----------



## nancymcconnell (Jun 12, 2011)

Sorry to bump this thread, but i was also looking for an ice chest radio for floating down the Frio river here in Texas.

I tried making one, but had trouble, and it seemed like no one made them. In the end i bought one from TexasRiverradios.com - they're apparently located in texas, and all they do is buy river radios. It's worked great so far this summer - plays all day!

Just wanted you all to be aware in case you wanted to buy one instead of try to make one


----------



## aggiefishinDr (Sep 1, 2005)

I have made two of them and they work great!!! I decided not to have a stereo on my boat because they always end up breaking. These two I made do not use a headunit but simply an ipod or phone. Work great and I have run one for 3 days fishing without charging. With no headunit you do have to install a switch so something can turn the amp on. We decided to make a custom skoal switch on the first one!!!


----------

